# Help!  My popovers won't pop!



## JMediger

Hello all,
I learned how to make popovers a long time ago from my wonderful, and now departed, grandmother (she even made them for Easter one year when we were in California staying at a motel with a kitchenette).  

Here's the basic recipe I learned ...
2 eggs - beaten
1 cup milk
1 cup flour

Whisk until smooth ... pour into an ungreased muffin tin and bake at 400 until popped and brown.  

Here's the problem ... 
A few years ago, I bought a fancy popover pan (deeper wells than a muffin tin and only 6 on the pan).  I've never been able to get it to "work" / been able to get them to puff up.  Today, I went back to the muffin tin ... filled all 12 1/2 way up, stuck them in the oven (got my butter and jam ready) and again NOTHING!!  They are tastey, mind you, but dense and flat.  

This is truly hurting my cooking ego ... I've never had a problem until "The Pan" came into the kitchen.  My popovers were a staple ... brunch item always, filled with salads for lunches, a wonderful side for potroast.  Now ... ACK!

Any thoughts?  All my ingredients were fresh and I only mixed until smooth.


----------



## mcnerd

I would think your flour needs an ingredient to make it light and fluffy, ie, the ability to rise.  Perhaps you should be using self-rising flour?


----------



## JMediger

That's a thought ... however, I've never used anything other than AP flour and have had good results before.  Your thought on something to make it light and fluffy makes me think, though.  Maybe I need to be beating the batter longer to add more air ...


----------



## Robo410

all ingredients at room temp
let batter rest 15-20 min after mixing before using
butter tins and preheat 2 min or so
pour batter only 1/2 full in tins
no peaking!

My recipe is a little different  450 oven,   1 1/2  cps flour sifted, salt, 3 eggs, milk  (don't remember how much) but it's Ina Garten's recipe on Food Network : Healthy Recipe Collections, Party Ideas, Quick & Easy Recipes so you can check it out if your recipe doesn't work after the tips above. I even change out 1/2 cup whole wheat flour and it works great.

The room temp and the resting are real important, as well as the hot butter or fat in the muffin tins.   Keep at it until they work for you.


----------



## auntdot

Here are a bunch of tips:

Popovers, Tips and Tricks

Good luck.


----------



## Robo410

what a great site!  and so true...many methods to getting the perfect popover, but once you get it!  a true delight and the marvel of your guests!


----------



## auntdot

Never knew popovers were so tough to make.  Have not made them but have prepared their second cousin, Yorkshire pudding, many times.  And they always seem to turn out very well.  And heck, I just do them.  No science, finesse or particular care involved.

Just make a simple batter, don't pay much attention to quantities.  Put very hot beef grease in the muffin tins. No, I have not purchased Yorkshire pud tins but keep wanting them, as I do all kitchen gadgets.  Sorry, mea culpa, I am getting off topic here. Bad Auntdot.

Toss the batter in the very hot oil and let bake or roast or heck cook.  Agree with do not open the oven until it is done. 

And you will get what millions of Brits have routinely prepared, and what is the most wonderful Yorkshire pudding. Call it Yorkshire pud and you will be really cool, at least I think so. At least among Brits who make it, or maybe not.

Although it is often thought of as a part of a Christmas meal with a standing rib roast being the star, and the grease from it used to make the pudding, any beef fat will do.

And you can make it any time. 

If you have not tried it, please do so. Google if you need a recipe, but it is so simple to make.


----------



## JMediger

What a wonderful site Auntdot!
I just can't believe after making them for years that I suddenly am having problems ...  I will try the suggestions and let you know how they turn out.
Thank you!


----------



## auntdot

Thanks JM, keep in touch.


----------



## JMediger

*Update*

Success!  

I finally pulled the dreaded pan out this morning and tried our beloved popovers.  I changed / tried the following things ...
1)  I heated the pan as I heated the oven.
2)  I put about 1/8 Tbl. butter in the bottom of each cup
3)  I let the batter rest for about 10 minutes
4)  I didn't peak for 30 minutes

Wow!  They puffed up just like they used to and are delicious!

Thank you all for your suggestions and help ...


----------



## babetoo

good for you!


----------

